
Debian Stretch release date: 2017-06-17 - ergo14
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2017/05/msg00002.html
======
noncogitosedsum
The codename of the release is 'Stretch' with an additional 't'.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! It's a bit late, but we've updated the title.

